# So I Want to Expand Basil's Home...



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil has lived in a guinea pig cage for all of his non-petstore life, and I'd really like to expand it a little. His current home is roughly 2 feet by 3 feet, but between his sleeping bag and CSW he has very very little open space. (Don't get me wrong, Larry, I LOVE your fantastic wheel.) 

My plan is to somehow connect his cage (which has a plastic bottom and wire top) to a large "roughneck" plastic bin using PVC pipe. Has anyone done this sort of thing before? If so can you please offer some advice.


----------

